# Atlas Off-Road Adventures - pics and stories



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

Show us pics of your Atlas off the beaten path -- gravel and dirt roads, two-tracks, jeep trails, etc. 

Tell us 1) where you're at, 2) how your Atlas performed and stories, 3) and anything you've done to make your Atlas an off-road beast (tires, suspension, lifts, etc.).

REALLY looking forward to seeing where you take your Atlas! My experience so far has been that it is capable for some low-difficulty off-roading; getting different wheels/tires can really make a difference. Even with all of the issues and quirks people are experiencing with the Atlas, VW did a good job with the 4MOTION system.

First adventure with new wheels, tires, & lift installed (23 SEPT 2018): 
1) Bennett Pass Road, Mount Hood NF, OR (45.3137,-121.5659)
2) the 4MOTION did well over some tricky rutted trail sections. Rocks/the ground gently kissed the underside (with a 3rd row, baby's got back). The suspension is obviously built for pavement and light duty gravel roads -- the stock suspension is stiff over rocks. This sucks if you have passengers, especially if one of the passengers is your spouse (who doesn't like anything kissing the underside of her car).
3) Wheels: Mandrus "Atlas" 17x8" ET25 (front) & ET32 (rear); tires Cooper Discoverer AT3 4Ss (235/75R17); 1.5" spacer lift by Forge Motor Sport








[/url]Atlas_Mt_Hood by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Atlas_Bennett_Pass_1 (2) by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Atlas_Bennett_Pass_pano by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Steens Mountains/Alvord Basin*

Overwhelming number of responses on this thread!

2nd adventure in my Atlas; 1st solo adventure (6-8 OCT 2018):
1) Steens Mountain Wilderness/Wilderness Study Area, southeast OR (42.6371, -118.5766); Alvord Basin/dry lake bed (42.5659, -118.4018) -- find Burns, OR on a map, and then go south ~80 miles
3) Model: Atlas SEL, V6 w/ 4MOTION; Wheels: Mandrus "Atlas" 17x8" ET25 (front) & ET32 (rear); Tires: Cooper Discoverer AT3 4Ss (235/75R17); 1.5" spacer lift by Forge Motor Sport

2) Packed up Saturday morning with both 2nd and 3rd rows folded down. It's like a mini camper! The loop road to the Steens Mountain trailhead is the highest in Oregon, and I have been dying to check out this area since we moved here 10 years ago. Was expecting the rain, but was NOT expecting SNOW this early in the year! I drove up the gravel road to within 3 miles of the trailhead and turned around due to low visibility (snow blowing sideways). 

Here's a pic of the descent down the mountain:







[/url]Steens_Descent by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]

Others did the same, and so the nearest campground was full. I had scoped out a primitive camp area by the Donner und Blitzen River (no joke) that appeared accessible by a two-track I had observed in Google Earth. I had to turn around on the first hill climb due to the sloppy conditions and the trail having been torn up by ATVs. A/T tires are okay on the highway and okay offroad, but even with tread extending down the sidewalls, they are not so good in the mud. Almost clipped a juniper on the way back down the hill, but didn't. Found a camp spot with a nice view (a little windy) and setup for the evening. 








[/url]Steens_Camp by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Atlas_Dirty by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]

Kimchi-pork fried rice and Terminal Gravity pilsner for dinner. Slept comfortably in the car with my sleeping pad on one side, and all of my gear on the other. 

Coyotes calling in the morning; broke camp after some eggs, sausage, and one too many espressos. Aired my tires down to 25 psi for better traction and a more comfortable ride over the washboards. 








[/url]Leaving_Camp by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]

Headed up the mountain again to find lots of snow, and turned down the Steens Mountain summit trailhead road, following a set of tracks up the road. Drifts were high enough that I scraped bottom, did some light plowing, and had to keep up my momentum to not get stuck. Met the two guys in a Ford F-250 that had made the pioneering tracks toward the summit trailhead; they had spent 2 hours getting unstuck further up the road, so we both turned around and headed to the Kiger Gorge overlook.








[/url]Atlas_Steens_Summit by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Kiger_Gorge_Overlook by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]

The loop ended in the hamlet of Frenchglen, OR, where I aired-up my tires, gassed up ($3.999/gal), and bought another 6-pack (Worthy Brewing's Lights Out Stout seemed appropriate for the wintry weather). They have one diesel pump and one regular unleaded pump (87 octane); both pumps are analog!








[/url]Frenchglen by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]

Took Route 205 south into the Catlow Valley and then up and over a pass in the south Steens into the Alvord Basin. Then traveled north on the East Steens Road on the west side of the Alvord Basin dry lake bed. 








[/url]Alvord_West by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]

Went ALL of the way north of the lake bed and came back southward along an unimproved road on the deserted east side.








[/url]To_Alvord_Camp by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]

Found a two-track out to the Alvord dry lake bed and made camp just off the trail. Spectacular views of the Steens all of the way to sunset and a bajillion stars all night (no towns w/ pop. over 100 for ~80 miles)!








[/url]Alvord_Camp by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]









[/url]Alvord_Sunset_1 by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]

More kimchi-pork fried rice and many beers for dinner, dessert, and beyond. Crashed out in the Atlas around 11 and woke at 5:15 to 28F (-2C) temps. Brewed one pot of espresso for the road, packed up my camp, and headed to Burns, OR for breakfast.








[/url]28F by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Leaving_Steens by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]

Then on back to Portland to meet my daughter off the bus by 3:15 pm. Thanks to all of the rain on the way back, I got a free car wash too! Looking at the lava fields south of Bend, OR, for my next trip. Can't wait!


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice! sounds like some good times were had.


----------



## pecka13 (Apr 24, 2013)

I love this. 
From Illinois so I don't get to see or do stuff like this


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

I think a lot of us Atlas owners are not as adventurous as you are . But these pictures are an inspiration for my family and I to get out there! Soon....I think camping will be our first stab at it when the twins get a little bigger. Keep the adventures coming!


----------



## kkress (Sep 11, 2017)

Thanks for that adventure!

Our Atlas is more of a road-warrior.....adventures including taking the kids to school, grandparents' house, we can all fit in for dinner run, work, etc. It can play many roles and do it well. But the only non-paved road ours has seen is our driveway and our farm.


----------



## blerg (Aug 16, 2017)

*Trona Pinnacles, CA*


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

sweet! I like how the kurkuma blends with the background :laugh:


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Yellow looks GREAT in the desert!*



blerg said:


>


Those are some sweet pics! Wonder if there is such thing as an Atlas/Tiguan/Touareg/Alltrack rally/get-together in the Western US? Maybe we should start one!


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Atlas is a compromise*



TablaRasa said:


> I think a lot of us Atlas owners are not as adventurous as you are . But these pictures are an inspiration for my family and I to get out there! Soon....I think camping will be our first stab at it when the twins get a little bigger. Keep the adventures coming!


Long story short, we are a one-car family, and we can be b/c we live in Portland (great mass transit and bike lanes).

We cashed in on Dieselgate (2011 Sportwagen); my wife wanted a 3rd row SUV. I wanted a Chevy Colorado diesel. As usually happens, pragmatism trumps hopes and dreams.

The Atlas is awesome for road trips, and we took it to Utah-Colorado this summer. It did great, EXCEPT when we got up into one of the National Forests in eastern Utah. Then we had ground clearance issues on some of the tertiary logging roads. 

I tried to make the case for a truck again; but that's a chunk of change. And when you do the math on insurance and taxes, it's a lot. Again, pragmatism trumps hopes and dreams.

The compromise: Leveling lift kit from Forge Motor Sports ($300 + $350 installation), minus sized rims and fatter tires ($1400), and ~$700 in off-road accessories (Yakima Load Warrior rack, tire deflator, air compressor, recovery hitch, tow straps, etc.). It's definitely no Toyota Land Cruiser, but we can access a lot more terrain than we could before. And our tires kill it in the snow, so trips to the ski areas are going to be great this winter!


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRm114gCSeY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZplB6JtNnc

Great story and great pics, stock Atlas with 4Motion is not bad at offroading at all, it is definitely no LC/RR/Rangler, but it is at least as good as other CUVs, check out the above two videos, it is narrated in chinese, but basic idea is they took a stock Atlas to some offroad routes in Beijing, no one believed the Atlas can make it, starting from the very beginning of the trail. It made to the final slope that is only possible for mod SUVs, they did not try the last slope but it is enough to say Atlas is capable, I don't believe Highlander or pilot stuff can make that far. 

I have no say on how it will perform in the long run, people have bad impression on the chassis, and vw is not reputed for reliability etc, but occasional trips like what you made should be easy for Atlas. 

looking forward to more pics and stories


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Steens-Alvord Basin slide show*



shijmus said:


> Great story and great pics, stock Atlas with 4Motion is not bad at offroading at all, it is definitely no LC/RR/Rangler, but it is at least as good as other CUVs, check out the above two videos, it is narrated in chinese, but basic idea is they took a stock Atlas to some offroad routes in Beijing, no one believed the Atlas can make it, starting from the very beginning of the trail. It made to the final slope that is only possible for mod SUVs, they did not try the last slope but it is enough to say Atlas is capable, I don't believe Highlander or pilot stuff can make that far.
> 
> I have no say on how it will perform in the long run, people have bad impression on the chassis, and vw is not reputed for reliability etc, but occasional trips like what you made should be easy for Atlas.
> 
> looking forward to more pics and stories


I LOVED those vids! Those guys had an epic adventure in their Teramont on some tough terrain. Totally cracked me up shopping for vegetables out in rural China. 


Here's my first [SAD] foray into using the movie/slideshow feature in Google Photos. Posted to YouTube; my Flickr photos are much better...

https://youtu.be/04dVGNF77Oc

I'm trying to get a new channel going: Atlas Overland. I'll try out video next time. It's going to be awhile between trips -- we're a one-car family. I'm trying to talk my son into going down to lava fields in Central Oregon for the next outing.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Cool thread and great pics! So much of offroad driving is driver skill and tires vs. lifts etc. I've had substantial experience offroad over many years of driving and in my career and I have taken stock SUVs/trucks in some pretty gnarly places with no drama. I think our Atlas would do great even with just some A/T tires.


----------



## dachman1 (Oct 2, 2011)

PCBHater said:


> Show us pics of your Atlas off the beaten path -- gravel and dirt roads, two-tracks, jeep trails, etc.


Great photos PCBHater. New 2019 Atlas SEL owner here from the PDX area too. After seeing your Bennett Pass pics, I figured I'd throw out a few more ideas. Check out the dual sport motorcycle groups in the Oregon/Washington area. They're great for showing BDR routes. It's surprising how many routes there are from the Portland area to the east side of the mountains via dirt roads. There's lots to explore just east of Estacada and Molalla.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

great to see the updates! still have not gone to our camping trip yet and most likely will not be till next season because of winter haha. 

Anyways off topic for a second. Where is the correct placement of the cross bars? in this thread I saw two ways, PCB's is how I have it but Blerg has the second cross bars all the way to the back. I have seen a few of them now that way on the road and some from Dealership lots. I followed the instructions and don't recall it calling for the second one to be installed all the way to the back. Curious to know.

Thank you


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Roof rack and upcoming camping trip*



TablaRasa said:


> Where is the correct placement of the cross bars? in this thread I saw two ways, PCB's is how I have it but Blerg has the second cross bars all the way to the back. I have seen a few of them now that way on the road and some from Dealership lots. I followed the instructions and don't recall it calling for the second one to be installed all the way to the back. Curious to know.


Sorry I've been absent from the forum for awhile. Work, holidays, and an out-of-state funeral have all conspired to keep me from posting and getting out into nature.

The owner's manual says to position the towers over the door frame posts. 

The stupid thing about the Atlas roof rails is that they are not parallel to the ground; there's about a 1" drop between the front tower position and the rear. So when you mount a rocket box, the bottom catches a fair amount of wind. 

I've purchased some 1" thick rubber strips and longer bolts to shim my rack; I'll let you know how it works after my upcoming winter camping trip to Central Oregon (YEAH!!!). Stay tuned; I'll be posting some videos of the trip on my YouTube channel (search "Atlas Overland")

IMG_7189 by James McMillan, on Flickr

IMG_7173 by James McMillan, on Flickr

IMG_7173a by James McMillan, on Flickr


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Central Oregon Winter Camp in the Atlas*

Happy New Year, VWV community.

Did a 3-day, 2-night winter camping trip in south central Oregon with my son and a friend. Here's the link to Part 1 of a 3-video playlist covering our adventures: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNB2YBAEHmc

If you enjoyed the video, please subscribe! Thanks!

Atlas_winter_camp by James McMillan, on Flickr


----------



## racingvw92 (Apr 17, 2003)

PCBHater said:


> 3) Wheels: Mandrus "Atlas" 17x8" ET25 (front) & ET32 (rear); tires Cooper Discoverer AT3 4Ss (235/75R17); 1.5" spacer lift by Forge Motor Sport


Why the different offset on the wheels? Why not just pick one offset and use wheel spacers? I think that would make it easier to rotate tires later.


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Ummm, that makes a lot of sense.*



> Why the different offset on the wheels? Why not just pick one offset and use wheel spacers? I think that would make it easier to rotate tires later.


Wish I had thought of that when I was buying. It's going to be a pain for Discount Tire to switch tires between rims. :banghead:


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Off-roading near John Day River, Columbia Plateau, Oregon*

FINALLY got out camping again to the John Day River area in North-Central Oregon! It was our first father-daughter camping trip, and it was last-minute. As with any improvised trip, things didn't go quite as planned...










[/URL]ATLAS_JDR by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]ATLAS_Cottonwood_Canyon by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## dachman1 (Oct 2, 2011)

PCBHater said:


> Sorry I've been absent from the forum for awhile. Work, holidays, and an out-of-state funeral have all conspired to keep me from posting and getting out into nature.
> 
> The owner's manual says to position the towers over the door frame posts.
> 
> ...


Great pics and videos, they're inspiring!

Back to the rack topic with the shim, how'd that turn out. I have the factory crossbars and the same Yakima Loadwarrior XL plus a Skybox 16.


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

dachman1 said:


> Back to the rack topic with the shim, how'd that turn out. I have the factory crossbars and the same Yakima Loadwarrior XL plus a Skybox 16.


The shim is working out really well; since it's rubber, and it's really cranked down, there has been zero movement. Link to rubber sheet below; you can cut it to size with a bandsaw; I also drilled recessed holes 1/2" through so I could fit 1/2" nylon spacers flush to keep the bolts from tearing into the rubber. Bolts were 4, 3.5" carriage bolts (matches the thread of the Yakima nuts).

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00L8MVW74/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_e2IRCbSWAKBVT


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Return to the Oregon Outback (Episode 1 of 2)*








[/URL]Devils Garden_Atlas by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Man you are leaving the life PCB! We are taking our first road trip this June to Canada. Going to be highway driving different from your adventures but rod trip nonetheless haha. I already have my carrier and tablets set up. Front end already is wrapped but probably do some of those ceramic coating products they have all over Facebook. Been meaning to ask you ever since I saw this. What are your thoughts about the Basecamp Concept?

https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/volkswagen-atlas-basecamp-concept-new-york-auto-show/


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Atlas Basecamp Concept*



TablaRasa said:


> I already have my carrier and tablets set up. Front end already is wrapped but probably do some of those ceramic coating products they have all over Facebook. Been meaning to ask you ever since I saw this. What are your thoughts about the Basecamp Concept?
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/volkswagen-atlas-basecamp-concept-new-york-auto-show/


QUESTION FOR YOU AT THE END...

The Atlas Basecamp concept? I don't like it... I LOVE IT! It's what I'm shooting for with my Atlas.The orange highlights and contrasting door sills look super sharp! 

The wheel and tire combo look bad-A (the fifteen52 wheels are super spendy). I've been REALLY happy with my Mandrus Atlas wheels, though. I DO think I will go bigger for my next set of tires; mine are are a conservative 30.75" O.D. (up from the stock 29.6"). 

I'd be keen to install that lower-profile rack (however, couldn't use the pano sunroof -- I can't open it with my Yakima rack either). The rear light bar is a great idea if you roll into camp late, and it looks awesome. On minor criticism: the front light bar seems a bit wide; I think a 30" would be sufficient (need to paint the hood/bonnet matte black).

Q for YOU: Was curious what product(s) you are using to mount your tablets and phones on the dash? In my last video I had a rough go filming on the washboards (all filmed on my iPhone). I'd like to find a solution that holds the phone rock-steady. Thanks!


----------



## Phil37 (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks everyone! This thread has convinced me to purchase the VR6 4Motion instead of the 2.0T FWD. :thumbup:


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

PCBHater said:


> QUESTION FOR YOU AT THE END...
> 
> 
> Q for YOU: Was curious what product(s) you are using to mount your tablets and phones on the dash? In my last video I had a rough go filming on the washboards (all filmed on my iPhone). I'd like to find a solution that holds the phone rock-steady. Thanks!


For the tablets, I purchased the OEM ones that attaches to the headrest. I actually have yet to purchase one for the phone but have seen some innovative designs floating around FB.


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Return to the Oregon Outback (Ep. 2 of 2)*

Finally wrapped up the video editing (lots of bleeping on this trip). Video quality is MUCH better than Ep. 1, and is one of my better videos. Travelogue of scenic south central Oregon. Crack in the Ground, Christmas Valley Dunes (sorry, no safety flag, so couldn't drive them), Lost Forest, Devils Garden Lava Beds WSA, Hole in the Ground, and Big Hole Butte.










[/URL]crack-in-the-ground-parking by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Atlas Off-road Capability - Southern Oregon Trip*

Here's a video showing the capability of the Atlas off-road (with a few modifications) and some scenic vistas in south-central Oregon (aka the Oregon Outback): https://youtu.be/vmmPHI7nf6o

The Atlas does a solid job with a little lift (mine is the Forge Motorsports 1.5" [3.8 cm] spacer lift) and some good all-terrain tires (Cooper Discoverer AT3-4S on 17" x 8" rims; 235/75R17s). Effective overall lift is about 2.2" (5.6 cm) over factor for ~10" (25 cm) ground clearance. We've had these mods since last September, and we've had our 2018 Atlas for a little over 2 years; We just hit 29,000 mi (46,500 km).

With ground clearance just over 10" (25 cm), the bottom of the car only got kissed a few times on this trip. I won't be doing in any rock-crawling in Moab (Utah), but the Atlas has handled lots of terrain I didn't expect it could. I ran 40 psi on the highway, 29-30 psi on gravel and corrugated roads, then dropped to 25 psi for the rocky, more technical climbs. 

I found the hill-hold feature works REALLY well (photo below shows a climb where the hill hold kicked-in). Hill descent control also works really well when you need it, but it also kicks in when you don't. In the future, I'd like to see them give the driver the option to control the rate of descent. I was driving over some water bars built into a ~8% grade (to curb erosion). Hill descent control engaged every time I went over a water bar, even though I was using the engine to slow my descent (usually in 2nd gear, and trying to go 10-15 mph [16-24 kph]). Pretty annoying, but glad it's there for trickier descents.

Biggest bummer about the Atlas is there are no forward recovery points (i.e., places to hook to for a tow or winch if you get really stuck). I don't think recovery points are feasible given the configuration of the frame and location of the radiator.








[/url]S_OR_High_Desert by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

We found a really cool spot outside of Scranton PA to get a little muddy

(The Nature Conservancy's Dick & Nancy Eales Preserve for those interested in where we were)


----------



## JetPuf (Apr 20, 2005)

We are in the greater Portland area and picking up our new SEL atlas very soon. your adventures are inspiring. My wife really wants to camp, and I really want to go explore with our new rig!


----------

